# Its official



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

My yearly vacation starts today [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Leaving for CA and Lake Havasu on Thursday until then my prediction is many fish caught.

In the mean time I will be:

Signal 0 [smiley=guns.gif]

Signal 2 [smiley=drinking.gif]

Signal 20 [smiley=fun_84.gif]

Signal 44 :-*

Not necessarily in that order .


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

LMAO, your a funny guy. Have fun.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Have a Great time [smiley=40s.gif]


----------



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

All I know is you are definately signal 13!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

huh?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

All that was cop talk for...being armed, acting crazy, gettin drunk and gettin a little lovin 

Then I got flagged as "suspicious" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

what is the signal speak for being a bad azzed ninja like redfish/snook/tarpon slayer..


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I dont know, but if I ever met one I'd take a 10-200 (from Smokey and the bandit days )


----------

